# Lexmark s300 Won't Print



## New7User (Jul 15, 2010)

My Lexmark Impact s300 printer has always been tempermental, but I've always seemed to get it going again. Not this time. My usual fix is to unplug, turn off, wait 30 seconds, then replug and back on. Now, the off switch often will not respond. Even when it does, the fix won't work anymore.

Print requests pile up in the que. I keep canceling them, but the oldest request remains -- which may be what's keeping it from responding to new requests. I've tried to download firmware, but it tells me I am up to date. I tried to download a driver -- which Lexmark labels "complete drivers and software for setting up , configuring, and using device with 64 bit". But it's only for setting up a new printer for the first time or installing to a new computer. Not applicable here.

I have an HP all-in-one pc, win 7, 64 bit. The printer is about 2 years old. Do yu think it's just giving out on me, or do you have a fix to suggest ?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

"_But it's only for setting up a new printer for the first time or installing to a new computer. Not applicable here."_

Why do you say "not applicable here"? There is nothing to stop you installing a complete driver package as many times as is necessary, even though Lexmark say it's "it's only for setting up a new printer for the first time or installing to a new computer".

In that case, all you need to do in advance is to uninstall the existing printer and it's driver so you can start from scratch as though it was the first time.


----------



## New7User (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, pip22. I went to uninstall, and was able to uninstall all the various supplemental components, but the main part of the program won't uninstall -- apparently because I still cannot cancel that one print job dated 9/29. The off switch isn't working again, so I just unplugged from the pc and the power and tried again. It still gives the message : "The Lexmark s300 Series is currently in use. Please wait until the printer has finished printing and then uninstall".


----------

